# 2 or 3 step ladder



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

It is time to replace my Costco 2 step (Cheap) stool/ladder. What does everyone else use? Suggestions? I'm a solo painter just looking to get reach those 8 to 10 ceilings to cut in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Werner, 4' fibre glass. You won't regret it. I had an old aluminum 4'er that was much lighter, but the Werner feels so much sturdier and solid. Dewalt makes one that's just as good, but they cost twice as much because they're yellow.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Werner, 4' fibre glass. You won't regret it. I had an old aluminum 4'er that was much lighter, but the Werner feels so much sturdier and solid. Dewalt makes one that's just as good, but they cost twice as much because they're yellow.


Don't you wish you had a larger foot pad? Or don't your shins get dinged by the next step? Mine have. I've worked on them before (who hasn't) just not sure if it should be my main step up for cutting in. Looking at the Little Giant but 27lbs!!! 

https://www.littlegiantladder.com/products/safety-step-ladder

I was also thinking of a bench. But the high step up and down times X each day??? I don't know.

https://picclick.com/NEW-Quality-40-Scaffolding-Painting-Folding-Aluminum-Step-322118725630.html


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't need the larger footing. You get used to the shin issue. After all these years, I've got permanent marks on my shins from it. I don't find it to be a big deal.


As far as the bench goes, I bought an aluminum one when I started out. It hasn't left my shed in years. No where to hang a cut pot, high step up with a can in your hand isn't desirable. Not to me anyways. Your knees will eventually thank you. Your thumbs will thank you on the first day. I hate holding a paint can all day long.



My 4' is the only ladder that stays in my van everywhere I go.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I love my Cosco (without the T) 4 foot lightweight aluminum ladder that I can move around a room with ease.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> I love my Cosco (without the T) 4 foot lightweight aluminum ladder that I can move around a room with ease.


Regular 4' is definitely the way to go. Those Costco ones look pretty deadly but are they rated atleast a type 2? If not, they may actually be illegal from workers compensation point of view..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cardgunner said:


> Don't you wish you had a larger foot pad? Or don't your shins get dinged by the next step? Mine have. I've worked on them before (who hasn't) just not sure if it should be my main step up for cutting in. Looking at the Little Giant but 27lbs!!!
> 
> https://www.littlegiantladder.com/products/safety-step-ladder
> 
> ...


For everyday use use, you do not want to be moving a 27lbs ladder around all day.. I use to have one of those LGL ladders a few years back and they are pretty deadly. I had the 21ft. Multi way one..

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have two of the Werner 4’ ladders. After I bought my first one my wife kept swiping it from me when we were on a job together. I finally bought a second one so we wouldn’t have to “rock, paper, scissors” anymore.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I recently bought one of those little two step ladders like the pic above. I like it for a lot of things. I still always have my 4 and 6 with me though. If I have a bunch of ceiling cuts, I like my 6, just cuz I can hang my deuce right up there. I would never, ever, ever have a little giant.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I used a 4 foot ladder for the first time last week. It was the customers. They have a use in some spots but it didn't fold up very easily when moving around stuff. I've used a 4' type 1A platform ladder for 20 years. I used to buy the cheap lightweight platform ladders but the rivets broke every year or so. Mine is about 15 pounds and it took a while to get used to the weight.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I use to have a 2ft ladder. I now refuse to use it. I would constantly stand on the top of it, turn myself around, and then,without realizing that I was facing the wrong way, step off the back of the ladder. Fell more than once.
Now I generally use 4 ft. Louisville ladders. Not sure what the rating is, but they are the green ones. Very light weight...easy to more around.
I do not recommend Little Giants. I own one, and find it to be a low quality ladder, and way too heavy to be moving around on an intetior job all day. If you want that type of ladder the Werner version is far superior, but even heavier than the Little Giant.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I use to have a 2ft ladder. I now refuse to use it. I would constantly stand on the top of it, turn myself around, and then,without realizing that I was facing the wrong way, step off the back of the ladder. Fell more than once.
> Now I generally use 4 ft. Louisville ladders. Not sure what the rating is, but they are the green ones. Very light weight...easy to more around.
> I do not recommend Little Giants. I own one, and find it to be a low quality ladder, and way too heavy to be moving around on an intetior job all day. If you want that type of ladder the Werner version is far superior, but even heavier than the Little Giant.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Weird. I thought The LG ladder was a super high quality ladder no? Heavy yes.

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

For an 8' ceiling the bench is twice as fast as a ladder. I'm too short to make it work on a 9' so for me a 5' ladder works the best.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Just as an update I bought a 3 step platform like the Cosco that Gymschu posted, except mine is Rubbermaid. I'm not crazy on the quality of the ladder but it's light and easy to move around. Also under $50. I wouldn't mind paying more for something better made and not made in China. So I'm still looking because I'm sure this one will break before long, and hopefully I won't be on it when it does. 

In regards to the LGL. I have one of the larger 22' ones and find it extremely useful. It is heavy and easier to manage outside then in, but it extends up as a step ladder to get 10 to 14' high and you can use both sides.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

cardgunner said:


> Just as an update I bought a 3 step platform like the Cosco that Gymschu posted, except mine is Rubbermaid. I'm not crazy on the quality of the ladder but it's light and easy to move around. Also under $50. I wouldn't mind paying more for something better made and not made in China. So I'm still looking because I'm sure this one will break before long, and hopefully I won't be on it when it does.
> 
> In regards to the LGL. I have one of the larger 22' ones and find it extremely useful. It is heavy and easier to manage outside then in, but it extends up as a step ladder to get 10 to 14' high and you can use both sides.


I have a heavy Little Giant type ladder and I use it exclusively for exterior painting. You can't beat the stability of those ladders. It's a great foundation for planks too. Yes, in a pinch, I open it up as a full extension ladder when my other ladders are occupied.


When used as a step ladder both sides are climbable and easy on your feet. Some of my 3-way ladders have round rungs on one side and they are hard on the feet.


----------



## diplodock (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought a 6' aluminum step ladder (Werner) yesterday. I really only need to reach the garage and lightbulbs on the front of my house.

I started to climb the ladder and it felt really wobbly (on a concrete garage floor), and I felt uncomfortable with the reach necessary to get to the lights (10'). But, I was not on the 2nd-to-top step, because of discomfort with the wobbliness.

I am going to return the ladder and am now debating between an 8' fiberglass or aluminum. 

Do you find that fiberglass feels significantly more study and stable? The advantage of aluminum is the light weight which is important to me. Also, I just hate ladders and heights. so part of this is emotional on my part. But I'm curious of others' preferences between the 2 materials. I understand about the conductivity issue with aluminum. 

I also have 8' ceilings in my house, but assume the 8' ladder would still fit if I wanted to use it for painting or something, but that it just might be a little awkward maneuvering it around.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont buy fiberglass ladders cuz they're heavy. I really dont find fiberglass foldups any sturdier than aluminum ones, myself.. Any wiggle seems to come from the inside elbow arms (that I dont know the true name of). You could try a heavier rated aluminum. That might make it steadier for you. Try out a couple of them at the store to make sure its the ladder, and not just you.

Fiberglass is noticably sturdier for extension ladders, but I dont like the weight, especially over 24'. I dont get scared on ladders though.


----------



## APPNW (Jul 9, 2019)

3 step, 300lb gorrilla ladder with work tray.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Werner 300lb aluminum 4' is light, stable, and fits perfectly over a toilet.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

3'-6' Little Giant....You can straddle the ladder, which nearly doubles your reach over other ladders. Plus no cross supports, which easily allows you to straddle toilets and other obstacles. And of course you have the ability to use it on steps and other uneven surfaces. In my mind, no other ladder even comes close.

Only disadvantage is it's a little heavier than other 3 step ladders, but not too bad. Plus you have the added bonus of expanding to a 6' ladder.


----------

